# Shaky back legs?



## txmn1016

This is Princess <3


----------



## Dallas Gold

It is good you are taking her to see a specialist for an accurate diagnosis. I have had two senior goldens with hip dysplasia and arthritis both dogs have experienced the shaky rear end issues. In one case it was just weak muscles and in the other it was neurological damage. The weak muscles got stronger with walking and acupuncture. 

Keep us posted on what the specialist tells you.


----------



## txmn1016

Thanks! I will!

With the golden with neurological damage --- were you aware that she had neurological damage before the shaking started? Were their seizures or any other type of indicator?


----------



## Laurie

_I've also noticed my 9.5 year old retriever's back legs shaking every now and then. I haven't really been too concerned as he still runs, goes up and down stairs quite easily and doesn't appear to have any noticeable health issues. He doesn't have hip dysplasia so I kind of chalked it up to excitement or maybe just getting a little old. He just went for his check up and things seemed to be fine. Maybe I should check into it further just in case._


----------



## txmn1016

Well I will certainly let you know what my new guy says. I wasn't too concerned about it either until it started happening in her front legs too.


----------



## Laurie

txmn1016 said:


> Well I will certainly let you know what my new guy says. I wasn't too concerned about it either until it started happening in her front legs too.


 
I'm anxious to see what he says.....I haven't noticed his front legs shaking yet but will check it out tonight during our walk.


----------



## Dallas Gold

txmn1016 said:


> Thanks! I will!
> 
> With the golden with neurological damage --- were you aware that she had neurological damage before the shaking started? Were their seizures or any other type of indicator?


No, we weren't aware. We went back to an orthopedic surgeon thinking it was worsening hip dysplasia. He did some tests and diagnosed neurological issues in the spine. No seizures or anything, just shaking legs in the rear.

The surgeon prescribed a human parkinson's drug--neurontin, but it didn't help him. He was 13 at the time and passed away 6 months later of hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## txmn1016

Dallas Gold said:


> No, we weren't aware. We went back to an orthopedic surgeon thinking it was worsening hip dysplasia. He did some tests and diagnosed neurological issues in the spine. No seizures or anything, just shaking legs in the rear.
> 
> The surgeon prescribed a human parkinson's drug--neurontin, but it didn't help him. He was 13 at the time and passed away 6 months later of hemangiosarcoma.



Wow. I'm so sorry. Was the hemangiosarcoma related to the other issues?


----------



## Dallas Gold

No, he just had back luck and got cancer. Unfortunately our 12 yr 8 mo old golden Barkley now has hemangiosarcoma--it's called the silent killer because by the time it is usually discovered it is too late.


----------



## coppers-mom

I have an older golden (he's a rescue so age is unknown) who is having problems with his hind legs/hips.

I am pretty sure he hurt his left hind leg this summer and it was just very, very slow to heal. He was checked by two vets and they both said his leg was fine so I just don't agree with them.

He also has spondylosis. This shows up on x-rays so we know he has it (spinal arthritis). Both vets thought his problems stemmed from that and not an injury. I am pretty sure it was both based on the treatment I decided to follow and his results in that area.

Copper cannot take steroids, rimadyl or deramaxx due to his having had two cases of pancreatitis and possibly liver issues. These are unfortunately for us, the drugs of choice for spinal arthritis.

About a month ago (just after christmas), I decided to start giving him massages daily. I use an electric massager and then hand massage and a moist heating pad for a finish. I also started him on glycoflex III and duralactin based on recommendations from forum users who have had good results with these supplements. I just decided the massage couldn't hurt so added that in.

He is doing 80% better now. His walk is much less stiff and he goes up and down hills much better. He still cannot handles stairs (except the 2 or 3 into the back yard) and he cannot get on/off the couch without help, but we took a pretty good hike up the hill/mountain out of our back yard today and he did well and had a great time.

I hope your vet can help you with princess's problems. I think the massage has made the most immediate difference to Copper and am hoping he will get even better as the supplements build up in his system.

There are a number of threads in the senior section that address mobility difficulties in seniors and I found them quite helpful.

Good luck to you and your girl.


----------



## txmn1016

coppers-mom said:


> I have an older golden (he's a rescue so age is unknown) who is having problems with his hind legs/hips.
> 
> I am pretty sure he hurt his left hind leg this summer and it was just very, very slow to heal. He was checked by two vets and they both said his leg was fine so I just don't agree with them.
> 
> He also has spondylosis. This shows up on x-rays so we know he has it (spinal arthritis). Both vets thought his problems stemmed from that and not an injury. I am pretty sure it was both based on the treatment I decided to follow and his results in that area.
> 
> Copper cannot take steroids, rimadyl or deramaxx due to his having had two cases of pancreatitis and possibly liver issues. These are unfortunately for us, the drugs of choice for spinal arthritis.
> 
> About a month ago (just after christmas), I decided to start giving him massages daily. I use an electric massager and then hand massage and a moist heating pad for a finish. I also started him on glycoflex III and duralactin based on recommendations from forum users who have had good results with these supplements. I just decided the massage couldn't hurt so added that in.
> 
> He is doing 80% better now. His walk is much less stiff and he goes up and down hills much better. He still cannot handles stairs (except the 2 or 3 into the back yard) and he cannot get on/off the couch without help, but we took a pretty good hike up the hill/mountain out of our back yard today and he did well and had a great time.
> 
> I hope your vet can help you with princess's problems. I think the massage has made the most immediate difference to Copper and am hoping he will get even better as the supplements build up in his system.
> 
> There are a number of threads in the senior section that address mobility difficulties in seniors and I found them quite helpful.
> 
> Good luck to you and your girl.


It is not so much a mobility issue. It was at first, or appeared to be, but the conditions seem to be unconnected now that the limping and stiffness has disappeared and the shaky legs remain. At first I thought that it was from pain but the conditions in which the shaking occurs (during excitedness) makes me think its just loss of muscle control. When I feel her legs during the shaky moments, all I feel is the muscle spasming. I have tried massaging the muscle and moving the leg and that always stops the spasms so who knows at this point. I will let everyone know when I get an answer.


----------



## txmn1016

Dallas Gold said:


> No, he just had back luck and got cancer. Unfortunately our 12 yr 8 mo old golden Barkley now has hemangiosarcoma--it's called the silent killer because by the time it is usually discovered it is too late.



Oh no. That is just awful. I hope that you both have better luck this time. I'll be thinking about the two of you -- and thanks for the help.


----------



## txmn1016

*Update*

So I went to the specialist yesterday and now Princess is looking a bit like a lab experiment. Lots of biopsies of various lumps - none of which my previous vet was concerned with -- so lots of shaved spots. 
He said that he sees the shaky legs in really arthritic dogs the most so he put her on a painkiller/anti-inflammatory for the next seven days to see if that helps. If it does help we'll keep on with it and if it doesn't we'll try something else. 
The thing about this breed is that they don't really tell you when they're in pain. No whining, no yelping, no nothing.


----------



## BeauShel

Hopefully the anti-inflammatory will help with the shaky legs and the biopsies will come up nothing. It is hard to see these pups get old.


----------



## txmn1016

BeauShel said:


> Hopefully the anti-inflammatory will help with the shaky legs and the biopsies will come up nothing. It is hard to see these pups get old.


Tell me about it. The vet tech had to take a couple of blood samples and apparently had a hard time getting a vein to give up the blood. She made a comment like, "..oh she just has old dog veins." Got me a bit teary eyed.


----------



## txmn1016

*To Coppers Mom*



coppers-mom said:


> I have an older golden (he's a rescue so age is unknown) who is having problems with his hind legs/hips.
> 
> I am pretty sure he hurt his left hind leg this summer and it was just very, very slow to heal. He was checked by two vets and they both said his leg was fine so I just don't agree with them.
> 
> He also has spondylosis. This shows up on x-rays so we know he has it (spinal arthritis). Both vets thought his problems stemmed from that and not an injury. I am pretty sure it was both based on the treatment I decided to follow and his results in that area.
> 
> Copper cannot take steroids, rimadyl or deramaxx due to his having had two cases of pancreatitis and possibly liver issues. These are unfortunately for us, the drugs of choice for spinal arthritis.
> 
> About a month ago (just after christmas), I decided to start giving him massages daily. I use an electric massager and then hand massage and a moist heating pad for a finish. I also started him on glycoflex III and duralactin based on recommendations from forum users who have had good results with these supplements. I just decided the massage couldn't hurt so added that in.
> 
> He is doing 80% better now. His walk is much less stiff and he goes up and down hills much better. He still cannot handles stairs (except the 2 or 3 into the back yard) and he cannot get on/off the couch without help, but we took a pretty good hike up the hill/mountain out of our back yard today and he did well and had a great time.
> 
> I hope your vet can help you with princess's problems. I think the massage has made the most immediate difference to Copper and am hoping he will get even better as the supplements build up in his system.
> 
> There are a number of threads in the senior section that address mobility difficulties in seniors and I found them quite helpful.
> 
> Good luck to you and your girl.



Hi!

I just wanted to say thanks for the duralactin recommendation. After trying a lot of RX drugs my vet prescribed (with no results), I tried this product and the legs have stopped shaking completely. 

Thanks for all the help! 

Sincerely, 

Natalie and Princess


----------



## coppers-mom

That is absolutely wonderful news!

Jealous1 is who recommended Duralactin for my older guy. I'll let her know it is also helping Princess. She will be quite happy.

I know how you feel about the "old dog veins" comment. I remember being a bit shocked when Copper's specialist told me he had "Old dog vestibular syndrome" last year.

I hope Princess just keeps improving. It is great to hear she is doing well.:


----------

